# TTS - Brake Squeal



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

Are there any other TTS owners who have brake squeal when the pads/discs are cold?


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

I have it on mine and I believe the 3.2/TTS brakes are the same. The dealer says it's "just how they are" and it would require a strip of the brakes and have them cleaned. I don't buy it but it seems a common problem.

I wonder if putting new discs/pads on will sort it?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I had it on my Mk1 Coupe but not on my Mk2 roadster. Only had my TTS a couple of weeks and been ok so far touch wood as it used to drive my missus mad.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Apply Plastilube or Coppaslip to all metal to metal contact points between backing plate & caliper & chamfer the leading edge of pads, will help prevent the vibs that cause the squeal. A few hard stops can help as well.
Hoggy.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Had that on my S3 Sportback and got the usual response from the Dealer "That's normal, etc". Well, nuts to that! Audi don't design cars where you get a squealing noise when you press the brake pedal (cold or hot), just tell them that! After a conversation with the service manager, first they put some copper grease on. That solved it for about a day! Then, under warranty, they replaced the pads... low and behold, no more squealing and it stayed that way for two years :roll: No squeaky on my new TTS yet and hoping it stays that way!


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I had terrible brake squeal for 3 months ago, to cure it the dealers replaced my front discs and pads (under warranty) - problem solved. It took a letter to the manager to get them to do it though!


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

No noise from my brakes (mk2 v6) ;<


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

Not TTS, but my TT is at the dealers for this and other issues. will let you know how i get on.

only issue is, i only really notice when the volume is low...which is rare.


----------



## J_TT (Sep 12, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Apply Plastilube or Coppaslip to all metal to metal contact points between backing plate & caliper & chamfer the leading edge of pads, will help prevent the vibs that cause the squeal. A few hard stops can help as well.
> Hoggy.


The only person talking sense on this page.
I'd NEVER take the car to the garage for it, its like giving them free money.

Brakes can squeak, and the cure is to grease up the back of the pad where its contacting. There is nothing wrong with them.
I've has the probem and solved the problem myself doing the above.

My TT's brakes have squeak just now, but I can't be bothered fixing it cos its raining, and I suspect they will need changing in summer anyway so it will be sorted then.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

J_TT said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Apply Plastilube or Coppaslip to all metal to metal contact points between backing plate & caliper & chamfer the leading edge of pads, will help prevent the vibs that cause the squeal. A few hard stops can help as well.
> ...


Sorry but your wrong, everybody has there own view and who are you to judge :lol: and as for sense its commonly known that the TTS has a problem with squealing brakes as do some other models! mine has been the same on and off especially after hard use on the track and it has also started again after a visit under warranty, if under warranty then why get your hands dirty! mines been in for its 1st service today and again i have had them strip the brakes.
If out of warranty and you know what you are doing then its easy to cure is it not? if you don't know what you are doing then it makes perfect sense to get someone qualified to do it. :roll:

Jontymo


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

J_TT said:


> The only person talking sense on this page.


Hi J_TT, Thanks for your comment. 
I've never had squealing brakes on any of my cars, perhaps because I do it myself. 
At one time all shoes/pads had chamfered leading edges as it prevents the "pickup" that starts the vibes that causes the squeal. 
Probably some of todays Audi "technicians" don't even know what the leading edge is, let alone chamfer.
Hoggy.


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

Guys, I am very happy with the spanners and have done brake conversions on Elise/VX/etc so know about slipping the pads to eliminate squeal. However I do not expect to be getting my hands dirty on a car that should have had this done at the factory.

The reason for my post was that on other cars that I owned that I upgraded to Pagids/etc i used to get squeal when cold, which is acceptable for a track day/racing pad; I didn't know if from standard the TTS pads are of the same composite which could give them the same properties.

If not then I suppose I will be taking her back in to get them sorted.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

My Mk1 went back two or three times with squeaky brakes (usually when reversing and stopping) and each time the fix lasted only a few days. I believe at one stage I even had new disks and pads all round - under warranty.
In the end I did exactly the same as Hoggy suggested Copperslip and chamfers. Works a treat, well it did on a Mk1.


----------



## J_TT (Sep 12, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> J_TT said:
> 
> 
> > The only person talking sense on this page.
> ...


haha, you're welcome  
"technicians" you say, some also call themselves "engineers" cos they took a year of college....- comment not specific to the automotic mechanic trade.

Disclaimer: All coments posted are purely my Opinion, and may change according to the day of the week/ the weather/ the mood and influence of my boss/ other circumstances not listed. :wink:

Jontymo
I totally agree that a novice should never mess about with their brakes- its dangerous to say the least, and if the car is under warranty it should Always go to the garage for free work- after all, thats what the warranty is for!


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

mine were terrible on mine.... so bad that pedestrians looked in horror when i was stopping... i did as hoggy sudgested and treated the pads to a nice leading edge and a good clean up and slip... not heard a peep from them since.... 30 mins a side job done


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

jontymo said:


> J_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


+1 if it's in warranty, Audi have to fix it and IMO you'd be a fool to bother yourself. That's why I buy a new car and change it every two or three years for anther new one. I wouldn't accept squealing brakes on my car and it's interesting to note that when they finally did replace the pads on my S3 the brakes never squeaked again. Being told it's normal for brakes to squeal, to be expected, that's life, etc... is just bollocks.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I totally agree with you in principle Piker Mark but at the same time the hassle of keep taking your car back in terms of time lost etc there comes a point, sometimes, when if you know yourself what's required you think "sod it" and fix it yourself (assuming you are capable). 
As I said in one of my posts, my Mk1 went back 3 times to have the brakes/pads cleaned etc due to squeaking and they may even have replaced them but always after a few days the problem would come back. I knew it could probably be solved by applying copper slip to the back of the pads and I could see the leading edge of the shoes needing a chamfer. I pointed this out on one occaission but was assured that the technicians knew what they were doing.
Eventually I did the job myself and when I sold the car 18 months later they were still quiet. I tend to think of niggles like this as a minor and weigh up getting it done under warranty or sorting myself to save the time and hassle. Obviously anything that may require replacement parts I would take to the dealer to be done under warranty.
My nearest dealer was 25 miles away at the time and yes after the 3rd attempt I did negotiate a full tank of fuel for my troubles.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

So we tell them to change the pads, do we also need to tell them exactly what sort to use? Or was it just a faulty batch that was put on so we don't need to worry now?

Mine still do this now and then so will check with the dealer next week when it goes in for the fuel gauge issue.


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

I just emailed my dealer and hope to get an answer.


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

Mine squealed when i was in very slow moving stop start traffice with light brake pressure, increasing the pressure would make it stop, but very embarrasing coming from such a premium car! It only happend when there was a lot of brake dust, but that always happened so quickly in the TTS with OEM pads...

I have just fitted the TTRS brake kit and the same applies... :x Also getting a squeal when I turn full lock at slow speeds from the front brake since I had them fitted yesterday...

Time for a different pad!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine only squeal when braking in a sharp corner while driving slowly, ie in car parks for instance. Frequently cleaning the brakes with a high pressure washer helps stopping it a bit.

Regarding the copper grease: I come across many postings on various forums that this stuff is not recommendable for ABS-ESP equipped cars. Ceramic grease is advised instead.

Leading edge and chamfer are indeed the other magic words in this case. Hope to see a DIY soon on this forum. I've done quite some brake maintenance on cars in the past, but I'm getting a bit rusty in that area... plus more and more with these modern cars, the old toolbox proves to be insufficient


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

How strange - my squeal has completely gone! It was there everyday last week.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Notice mine tend to do it when the car is dirty and the temp is below 5c.


----------



## mrbirchall (Jan 27, 2009)

My car was in at the dealers with this issue today (under warranty so being lazy!) and the diagnosis was a build up of brake dust that in turn causes the squeal / groan. They stated there wasn't much they could do as it is intermittent and suggested that it would probably sort itself out when it rains and cleans them up a bit :lol:

When I can be bothered I'll have a look and sort it myself then........! :roll:


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

mrbirchall said:


> My car was in at the dealers with this issue today (under warranty so being lazy!) and the diagnosis was a build up of brake dust that in turn causes the squeal / groan. They stated there wasn't much they could do as it is intermittent and suggested that it would probably sort itself out when it rains and cleans them up a bit :lol:
> 
> When I can be bothered I'll have a look and sort it myself then........! :roll:


What a load of rubbish. They pretty much said that to me when I took my S3 in for the same problem. They must think their customers are as thick as pig shit to believe that load of old codswallop. Just ask them why Audi would design a car that has noisy brakes when it gets a bit dirty but works OK when it rains... I refused to accept being fobbed off and so the Dealer replaced my front pads under warranty. Never had any brake squeal again. Go figure ... I even got a bottle of shampers by way of any apology for dicking me around


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

moro anis said:


> I totally agree with you in principle Piker Mark but at the same time the hassle of keep taking your car back in terms of time lost etc there comes a point, sometimes, when if you know yourself what's required you think "sod it" and fix it yourself (assuming you are capable).
> As I said in one of my posts, my Mk1 went back 3 times to have the brakes/pads cleaned etc due to squeaking and they may even have replaced them but always after a few days the problem would come back. I knew it could probably be solved by applying copper slip to the back of the pads and I could see the leading edge of the shoes needing a chamfer. I pointed this out on one occaission but was assured that the technicians knew what they were doing.
> Eventually I did the job myself and when I sold the car 18 months later they were still quiet. I tend to think of niggles like this as a minor and weigh up getting it done under warranty or sorting myself to save the time and hassle. Obviously anything that may require replacement parts I would take to the dealer to be done under warranty.
> My nearest dealer was 25 miles away at the time and yes after the 3rd attempt I did negotiate a full tank of fuel for my troubles.


I can see your point. I guess the fact that my nearest dealer is 2 miles from my doorstep does somewhat encourage me to keep at them. I can literally walk to the place if I want. I simply don't have the time or indeed, expertise to do much more than change a wheel, so anything that goes tits up, back to the Dealer it goes. I don't mind as they always provide a decent loan car for me if they have the car for more than a day.


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

christurbo said:


> How strange - my squeal has completely gone! It was there everyday last week.


Squeal is back! :roll:


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Same here - really bad squeal with Red Stuff pads. Think I might change the pads during a tear down. Not sure it will make a difference - any views?


----------



## amit91987 (Apr 1, 2014)

I also have this problem and been to Audi 4 times now. First time, they cleaned my brake pads (excuse was build up of brake dust). Second time they replaced pads, drove 30 mins and squeal came back. Third time - same procedure, change pads again with the same results. Fourth time, changed the front pads and discs. Now they are saying, the squeal is coming from the rear!

Very much doubt it is coming from the rear brakes as you can hear the noise from the front. I have got a case manager involved now with Audi UK.


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

I have this problem with my 2009 TTS and is driving me up the wall!
I have a friend who is a Merc mechanic and I asked his advice on brake squeal. He said straight away that to chamfer the leading edge and apply Coppaslip, so we did this and cleaned up the callipers. The squeak went away&#8230;&#8230;.. and then came back 20miles down the road. This may fix it in some circumstances but not all.

From researching I have found that you can either 
(A)bang on to Audi CS and not get very far as I tried this and they said that they have never heard of brake squeal. They will eventually say that the pads, discs and callipers need changing which I think may be my only option for a cost of god knows how much.
Or 
(B) go along with another setup i.e Brembo or the TTRS setup.
The car is out of warranty so I am unsure what my options are. Any other options?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Perhaps something like this helps better than coppaslip:

https://www.autobarn.com.au/pbr-brake-a ... tube-asf17

I don't know where to get a similar product in the UK.

Other alternative: softer pads. But your wheels will turn black faster and you'll wear the pads faster too.


----------



## Se6 (Apr 26, 2015)

I bought my TTS at the end of May. It had squeaky brakes all the time. It had had the front discs and pads changed before I bought it. I took in for MOT and cambelt change yesterday at Audi Norwich and mentioned the squeaky brakes. They investigated, cleaned them up and now they no longer squeak so I don't know what they actually did.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Coppaslip is the old way that a lot of people still use, but all brake manufacturers advise against it with ABS equipped vehicles.

This is the kiddy you want, and you should never need it on the back plate of the pads, just the guides and slide pins,
the issue is normally crud build up that stops the pad fully releasing from the disc on standard road pads (different again on upgraded and/or track only pads)

https://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/car- ... &0&cc5_150

Being a goody two shoes, my TTS brakes never squeak, and they have just been hammered for over 2.5K miles in the Alps and Pyrenees


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks to all for the advice. Trouble is I have cleaned them up and applied copper grease, maybe that's part of the problem as the Cere-tec stuff is 0% copper. Before shelling out over a grand I will give the Pagid Cere-tec stuff a go. 
SE6 will be interesting to see if the Audi fix lasts.


----------

